# 30s Colson Rear Steer



## jd56 (Jun 5, 2016)

I picked this up this week.
I know...its got alot wrong with it but, I couldn't pass on it.

It's been repainted. 
Also has had gusset plates welded to the frame below the front seat tube.
Not sure where the correct front sprocket went, and what are the chances that the previous owner could find another donor rear steer to steal the rear sprocket to mount on the front for this one? 
Wrong chainguards, handle bars, stems, grips, seats, pedals. wheels, tires, and missing the rear rack...wow, what a mess I have in front of me.
Need to find a thread on these within the forum but, my searching here hasnt been productive. I could some help...
A nice clear color catalog picture would be nice too, if anyone is willing to post one.

But, the good news is that it rides as is.






Pinnell's Inc (Richmond Va.) badge. "Harley". Believe this was a hardware or department store badge. 




I need to clean this serial number a bit to really see it but, maybe someone hear can figure it out.







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bairdco (Jun 5, 2016)

This is from a 1940 catalog:


----------



## jd56 (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks for the catalog page bairdco

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 5, 2016)

Love it!!' Damn nice Colson!!


----------

